# Question



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Why are some people keeping juvenile jacks and some people are leaving them on the pier to die? I'm so confused , one guy is filling up a cooler and a couple others are just leaving them to rot on the pier.


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

The people keeping them might be using them for shark bait, they make great shark bait. Folks down here use 2-3 pound jacks for bait for goliath grouper (jewfish). Unless they were Asian, if they're Asian they might be keeping them to eat.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Hardtails?


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Some hard tails , yeah they were Asian lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I work with an Asian guy and have questioned him extensively on what fish he eats. I've only found one species that he throws back...hardhead catfish. EVERYTHING else is dinner...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of people consider them trash fish and just throw them on the deck, same with stingrays and puffers. If you spend a little time on bob sikes bridge you will see it a lot. Its disgusting if you ask me and if I see anyone wasting fish :2guns::2guns::2guns:


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah there was about 4 people catching 2-3 hardtail at a time with sabiki rigs and just throwing them in the dock and I didn't understand why. Are they not good bait for other fish? I'm just getting into fishing , still can't catch a damn fish other than a hardtail on a gotcha but I'm trying to learn.


----------

